# Geometriedaten und Größentabelle Radon ZR Race 29er



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

Anbei das Datenblatt des Radon ZR Race 29er


----------



## hmx3 (19. Oktober 2011)

Super, aber interessant wären noch Überstandshöhe und Vorbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Super, aber interessant wären noch Überstandshöhe und Vorbaulänge.




Vorbau 16"/75mm, 18"/90mm, 20"/100mm, 22"/110mm
Überstandshöhe bei welcher Grösse?


----------



## hmx3 (19. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Vorbau 16"/75mm, 18"/90mm, 20"/100mm, 22"/110mm
> Überstandshöhe bei welcher Grösse?


 
18" und 20"


----------



## stevie29 (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Insgesamt (Oberrohr+Vorbau) scheinen die Räder sehr gestreckt zu sein.
Wie kann man das mit einem 26-er vergleichen (dort hatte ich immer ein 600-er Oberrohr und würde das ZR Race 26-er als 20" Rahmen nehmen)?

Nehme ich beim 29-er lieber einen 18" oder 20" Rahmen (183 cm, 88 cm SL)?


----------



## hmx3 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin 1,82, SL 86 und tendiere zum 18". Da ich bis dato die Uberstandshöhe noch nicht kenn, befürchte ich doch, daß das Oberrohr des 20" gefährlich hoch ist.


----------



## stevie29 (20. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,82, SL 86 und tendiere zum 18". Da ich bis dato die Uberstandshöhe noch nicht kenn, befürchte ich doch, daß das Oberrohr des 20" gefährlich hoch ist.


 
Ja, könnte sein - ich befürchte v. a. auch, daß das Oberrohr zu lang ist und man zu gestreckt sitzt (war ja auch im Test der MB ein Kritikpunkt).

Oder muß man einfach anders rechnen?


----------



## hmx3 (20. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ja, könnte sein - ich befürchte v. a. auch, daß das Oberrohr zu lang ist und man zu gestreckt sitzt (war ja auch im Test der MB ein Kritikpunkt).
> 
> Oder muß man einfach anders rechnen?


 
Nein, m.M. nicht.

Beim 18" ist Oberrohr 600 + Vorbau 90= 690, da sitzt man mit langen Beinen ( so wie du und ich) und dadurch kürzeren Torso schon ganz schön gestreckt.

Und außerdem hab ich immer gern eine gute Handbreit Platz zwischen dem Oberrohr und meinen edlen Teilen.


----------



## gabemtb (20. Oktober 2011)

Welche Lenkerbreite werden die 29er Modelle bekommen??


----------



## buffaloyann (20. Oktober 2011)

I was a bit surprised when I read the different opinions about the Radon 29 geometry. Apparently, Mountainbike Magazin and bikers stevie29 and hmx3 think the seat tube (oberrohr) is very (too?) long -> the ride is not comfortable anymore. I have compared the geometry of some frames and put the results in a table (see pdf document).

The table shows the Radon geometry isn't so strange as to the seat tube (horizontally measured). The Stevens geometry is almost the same. The oberrohr length of the other brands is sometimes shorter but the difference is small (about 1 cm).
And if the oberrohr is too long, can't you just change the stem (vorbau): for exemple 6 cm in stead of 10 cm?


----------



## hmx3 (20. Oktober 2011)

Yes you´re right, you can fix the Oberrohr-length with shorter or longer stem.

But more important is the stand over high. For example, canyon (29er) offers a standover high for M: 803, L:831,XL:869.

With my 860 long feet, only the M-Size would fit the bill, otherwise ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (20. Oktober 2011)

Das Oberrohr beim aktuellen (2011) ZR Race 26-er beträgt bei 20" 600 mm, beim angekündigten ZR Race 29-er jedoch 620 mm - da frage ich mich schon, warum das so ist?!
Gibt es dafür Gründe oder übersehe ich etwas?

Das ZR Race (26-er) in 20" passte mir, muß ich das 29-er jetzt in 18" bestellen?


----------



## hmx3 (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja, desto länger ich mich mit dem 29er beschäftige, desto mehr fallen mir die Nachteile auf.

U.a. die Oberrohrlängen. Die größeren Laufräder verlangen die, ansonsten hat man das Rad gefährlich nahe am Knie. Weiters die höhere Front, und und und.

Also je mehr ich mich mit dem 29er beschäftige uns auch nach meiner heutigen Runde im Gelände mit einem 29er, desto mehr glaube ich, daß 2012 ein Skeen bestellt wird.


----------



## stevie29 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin jetzt aufgrund des Testergebnisses der MB und der Geometrie-Daten auch etwas abgeschreckt vom 29-er - mir will die Länge des Oberrohres nicht in den Kopf ...

Kann Radon-Bonn für diese Abmessungen (+ 20 mm beim 20" 29-er zum 26-er aus 2011) eine Erklärung finden?

Kann es sein, daß die Rahmen insgesamt länger werden (also auch die 26-er)?


----------



## V.Finch (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Auch ein wenig von der Oberrohrlänge und dem Test (MTB-Mag.) des Race irritiert, interessiert mich, ob evtl. ein 29er ZR Team in Planung ist und wann dies ggf. erscheinen könnte. Würde gerne mein geliebtes Scart durch einen Tourer etwas "entlasten".


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt aufgrund des Testergebnisses der MB und der Geometrie-Daten auch etwas abgeschreckt vom 29-er - mir will die Länge des Oberrohres nicht in den Kopf ...
> 
> Kann Radon-Bonn für diese Abmessungen (+ 20 mm beim 20" 29-er zum 26-er aus 2011) eine Erklärung finden?
> 
> Kann es sein, daß die Rahmen insgesamt länger werden (also auch die 26-er)?



Wir sind sehr gemässigt. Vergleicht bitte mal die Oberrohrlängen der Mitbewerber. Das Canyon hat in der mittleren Grösse L, das unserem 18" entspricht, sogar 610mm. In der kleinsten 590. Da liegen wir bei 580 und 600. 592 und 615 in M und L sind es beim Rocky. Specialized 17,5" 591, 19" 610.
Ihr müsst die Bikes einfach mal probefahren.


----------



## hmx3 (22. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Wir sind sehr gemässigt. Vergleicht bitte mal die Oberrohrlängen der Mitbewerber. Das Canyon hat in der mittleren Grösse L, das unserem 18" entspricht, sogar 610mm. In der kleinsten 590. Da liegen wir bei 580 und 600. 592 und 615 in M und L sind es beim Rocky. Specialized 17,5" 591, 19" 610.
> Ihr müsst die Bikes einfach mal probefahren.


 
Du bist aber noch immer die Überstandshöhen des 18" und 20" 29ers schuldig.

Kannst du die mal posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (22. Oktober 2011)

"Sehr" gemässigt ganz sicher nicht (dann hätte der Test der Mountain Bike ja auch nicht von "Gestreckte Sitzposition/langer Vorbau" als Minuspunkt gesprochen, was beim Canyon nicht zur Sprache kam) ...

M. E. entspricht das L von Canyon dem Radon ZR Race in 20" (und nicht 18") - also hätte man eine Gesamtlänge (Oberrohr + Vorbau) bei Canyon von 700 mm (610+90) und bei Radon von 720 mm (620+100).
20 mm sind schon ein erheblicher Unterschied ...

Probefahren ist ein toller Tipp (wenn man in Norddeutschland wohnt aber etwas schwierig) ...


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> "Sehr" gemässigt ganz sicher nicht (dann hätte der Test der Mountain Bike ja auch nicht von "Gestreckte Sitzposition/langer Vorbau" als Minuspunkt gesprochen, was beim Canyon nicht zur Sprache kam) ...
> 
> M. E. entspricht das L von Canyon dem Radon ZR Race in 20" (und nicht 18") - also hätte man eine Gesamtlänge (Oberrohr + Vorbau) bei Canyon von 700 mm (610+90) und bei Radon von 720 mm (620+100).
> 20 mm sind schon ein erheblicher Unterschied ...
> ...



Da die MTB noch nicht mal in der Lage war das Bike zu wiegen, gehe ich hier auf die Kommentare zur Position nicht weiter ein.
Das L entspricht nicht unserem 20". Vorbauten kann man anpassen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (22. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Du bist aber noch immer die Überstandshöhen des 18" und 20" 29ers schuldig.
> 
> Kannst du die mal posten?



Senden wir dir gerne am Montag. Messe das aus.


----------



## stevie29 (23. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Da die MTB noch nicht mal in der Lage war das Bike zu wiegen, gehe ich hier auf die Kommentare zur Position nicht weiter ein.
> Das L entspricht nicht unserem 20". Vorbauten kann man anpassen.
> Fahr das Radon und das Canyon und poste nicht so viel Halbwissen hier rum.


 
Ich glaube, von "Halbwissen" kann man hier sicher nicht sprechen - ich habe nur Fakten (= Maße) gepostet und mich mit der Sache sehr genau auseinandergesetzt (und rechnen kann ich auch gut), also bitte GENAU lesen, was ich schreibe, bevor man "Halbwissen" unterstellt.

Fakt ist, das 29-er Radon weist gemäß der vorliegenden Geometrie-Daten und des Tests der Mountain Bike (11/11, Seite 45) ein relativ langes Oberrohr auf (nicht nur im Vergleich zum Canyon).
Erklären konnte (oder wollte?) mir das bisher niemand.
Schade!


----------



## hmx3 (23. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, von "Halbwissen" kann man hier ganz sicher nicht sprechen - ich habe nur Fakten (= Maße) gepostet und mich mit der Sache sehr genau auseinandergesetzt (und rechnen kann ich auch gut), also bitte GENAU lesen, was ich schreibe, bevor man "Halbwissen" unterstellt.
> 
> Fakt ist, das 29-er Radon weist gemäß der vorliegenden Geometrie-Daten und des Tests der Mountain Bike (11/11, Seite 45) ein langes Oberrohr auf (nicht nur im Vergleich zum Canyon).
> Erklären konnte (oder wollte?) mir das bisher niemand.
> Schade!


 
Grundsätzlich sehe ich kein Problem ein Rad bei einem Versender ohne Probefahrt zu kaufen. Aber die 29er haben eine ganz andere Geometrie, das Cockpit ist höher, das Oberrohr ist höher, etc.

Also ist man fast gezwungen das bike vorher zu testen, ob man wirklich daran Freude hat und ob der Rahmen passt. Außerdem will man nicht nach Kauf gleich in einen neuen Vorbau oder Lenker investieren.

Da sollte sich Radon bei Rose einmal umschauen, wo man nicht nur das bike individuell konfigurieren kann, sondern auch nach Kauf kostenfrei den Vorbau und glaube auch den Lenker austauschen kann.


----------



## Max_V (23. Oktober 2011)

Also ich weiß ja nicht warum man dann nicht einfach bei Radon nachfragt ob sie einen den gewünschten Vorbau montieren, wenn man schon das Bike kaufen möchte. Das dürfte doch für beide Seiten kein Problem sein? Oder?
Ich z.B mag keine schmalen Lenker...wenn mir einer ein Bike über einen gewissen Betrag verkaufen will, muß er das ändern, sonst kann er das behalten und ich gehe zu einem der mir das so verkauft.
Und ich nehme an, daß Radon die genauen Maße ins Netz stellt, sobald der offizielle Start erfolgt. 
Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege..Servicecenter anschreiben wer weiß ob die dieses Testrad haben. Testen und wenn Radon der Vorbau nicht wechselt dann vielleicht das Servicecenter.
Und ein zu langer oder kurzer Vorbau ist GESCHMACKSACHE, auch die eines eigendlich ojektiven Tester!

Mfg
MAX


----------



## grothauu (23. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Da sollte sich Radon bei Rose einmal umschauen, wo man nicht nur das bike individuell konfigurieren kann, sondern auch nach Kauf kostenfrei den Vorbau und glaube auch den Lenker austauschen kann.



Rose hat ein anderes Preisniveau, das ist nicht vergleichbar, finde ich.

Poison liegt da schon eher in einer Linie und die sind ebenfalls flexibler bei der Config. Ich habe von beiden Herstellern Bikes in der Garage und plane ein 29er zu kaufen. Sehe aber auch das Problem, dass ich bekannte Maße nicht mehr 1:1 übertragen kann. Probefahren ist nicht möglich und ein paar Meter brächten ohnehin nichts wirklich etwas. Flexibilität in Sache Vorbau wäre da schon ein Fortschritt. Lenkerbreite habe ich bei meiner Tochter am Radon mit der Metallsäge gelöst . 
Uli


----------



## dondabos (23. Oktober 2011)

@stevie, ich weiss nicht warum du dich auf angeblich zu langes oberrohr des radon eingeschossen hast aber die daten zeigen ein anderes bild!
wenn man davon ausgeht dass 20 zoll eigentlich der grösse large entspricht und wenn man die daten von getesteten bikes auf twentyniner.ch zu vergleich zieht, befindet sich radon im mittelfeld:

bergamont revox l (51cm) - oberrohr hor. 61cm
bulls tirone l (52cm) - 61,5cm
hibike big curve l (52cm) - 64cm (!!!)
rose mr.ride l (52cm) - 61,5cm

das einzige was ich bei radon 29ers ändern würde wäre die vorbaulänge.
keiner der hesteller die schon länger solche bikes bauen (speci, scott,g.fisher,giant usw.) geht bei der vorbaulänge über 10cm um das, im vergleich mit 26 zoll etwas trägeres fahrverhalten zu kompensieren.


----------



## hmx3 (23. Oktober 2011)

Neben der Oberrohrlänge ist ja der Vorbau und der Lenker entscheident.

Beim 9.0 SL wird z.B der Syntace Duraflite 7075 verbaut, der den Vorbau umd ca. 15-20 mm verkürzt. Auf der anderen Seite ist dieser Lenker nur 600 breit und ist für mich eindeutig zu schmal.

Ich hoffe nur, daß es vielleicht eine falsche Typenbezeichnung ist und tatsächlich der 31.8 7075 verbaut ist. Der ist 640 breit und mit dem könnt ich leben.

Und in den Versandbedingungen von Radon wird ausdrücklich verwiesen, daß der Austausch einzelner Bauteile nicht möglich ist. Also im Fall des 29er 9.0 SL ist somit auch der Kauf eines neuen Lenkers und event. Vorbaus für den einzelnen notwendig. Aber das ist eigentlich bei allen Rädern so, oder?


----------



## Max_V (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, dann bleiben vier MÃ¶glichkeiten:

1) Den fetten Preisvorteil nutzen und zwischen 20-200â¬ einen neuen Vorbau kaufen. und etwas testen, den den man nicht braucht verticken und mit etwas GlÃ¼ck sogar Gewinn erwirschaften.
2) Ein Servicepartner aufsuchen und etwas betteln..
3) Einen anderen Anbieter suchen!
4) Das Rad bestellen 14 Tage testen und dann wieder zurÃ¼ckschicken.



stevie29 schrieb:


> Probefahren ist ein toller Tipp (wenn man in Norddeutschland wohnt aber etwas schwierig) ...


 
*Kann ein Mensch alles schaffen wenn er es nur will?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (23. Oktober 2011)

Du hast noch einen Punkt vergessen:

5) Beim 26-er bleiben - da weiß man was man hat (und kennt die Geometrie) ...


----------



## hmx3 (24. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Du hast noch einen Punkt vergessen:
> 
> 5) Beim 26-er bleiben - da weiß man was man hat (und kennt die Geometrie) ...


----------



## Max_V (24. Oktober 2011)

6) Einen anderen Händler aufsuchen 29" testen und das dann umrechnen.


----------



## Tassadar (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei meiner 1826 Größe und 870 Schrittlänge habe ich ein 29er ca. 35km getestet mit 610 Oberrohr und 120 Vorbau bei geradem 600 Lenker.

Zwischenbemerkung: Auf der Waldautobahn rauf und runter super, als es auf kleinen Wegen eckiger wurde, hatte ich gegenüber 26er ein unsicheres Gefühl. Mag aber auch die fehlende Praxis auf dem 29er sein und die lange Kettenstrebe bei diesem Rahmen mag auch eine Rolle gespielt haben. Eine große Limousine bewegt sich halt nicht so schnell um die Serpentinen wie ein Sportwagen 

Der Abstand 730 war mir bei geradem Lenker definitiv zu groß. Der Lenker auch zu schmal. Ich dachte an ein 80-100er Vorbau und einen gekröpften Lenker mit mind. 660.

Somit wäre das Radon mit 18`` (690 OR+Vorbau) und das Canyon in L (700) vergleichbar (und für mich in Ordnung).

Im übrigen ärgern mich solche schlechten (kurzen) Tests wie in der Mountain Bike sehr, schließlich möchte ich den *erfahrenen und neutralen Testern* dieser Zeitschriften glauben schenken.


----------



## hmx3 (24. Oktober 2011)

Gute Info.

Und zum Test. Getestet wurde m.M. ein 18"

1. angeblich stimmt das Gewicht nicht

2.Der Lenkwinkel wird mit 70 angebeben, lt. Radon jedoch 71

3. Vorbau wurde mit 100 angebeben, lt. Radon 90

4. Radstand 1109, lt. Radon 1096

Ergo, da stellt sich einem die Frage, was haben die bitte getestet und der Verdacht liegt nahe, daß der ganze Test ein Fake ist!


----------



## stevie29 (24. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Ergo, da stellt sich einem die Frage, was haben die bitte getestet und der Verdacht liegt nahe, daß der ganze Test ein Fake ist!


 
Oder es wurde bei dem Testrad ein anderer Rahmen (Vorserienmodell?) verbaut ...
Schon komisch das Ganze ...


----------



## 123Luomi (24. Oktober 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Oder es wurde bei dem Testrad ein anderer Rahmen (Vorserienmodell?) verbaut ...
> Schon komisch das Ganze ...



Hmx3 und Stevie:
Ich habe mir mal die letzten Beiträge hier angesehen. Besonders eure fallen mir ins Auge. Frage: was wollt ihr mit dem ganzen Angriffen hier erreichen.
Da hat nix Hand und Fuss. Daten und Messwerte falsch gelesen, wichtig hier rumplagen was ihr alles kaufen wollt und was dann alles Mist ist. Wo Canyon Rose etc überall besser ist. Also nix für ungut, aber wieso wechselt ihr nicht das Forum?


----------



## Max_V (24. Oktober 2011)

gut, daß es anderen auch auffällt.


----------



## hmx3 (24. Oktober 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Hmx3 und Stevie:
> Ich habe mir mal die letzten Beiträge hier angesehen. Besonders eure fallen mir ins Auge. Frage: was wollt ihr mit dem ganzen Angriffen hier erreichen.
> Da hat nix Hand und Fuss. Daten und Messwerte falsch gelesen, wichtig hier rumplagen was ihr alles kaufen wollt und was dann alles Mist ist. Wo Canyon Rose etc überall besser ist. Also nix für ungut, aber wieso wechselt ihr nicht das Forum?


 
????Wo sind Daten und Messwerte falsch gelesen???

Und welche Angriffe????

Mann, du solltest genauer lesen lernen bevor du auf volle Hose machst.

Also nix für ungut, deine Post ist absoluter Schwachsinn und solche Typen wie du sollten nicht mitdikutieren, wenn sie nichts in der Sache beitragen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tassadar (25. Oktober 2011)

Bleiben wir doch beim Thema.

*Geometrie* (nur Abstand/Sitzposition Sattel bis Lenker)
Canyon 29 L = 700mm Abstand Lenker-Sitzstrebe horizontal
Radon 29 18´´ = 690mm Abstand Lenker-Sitzstrebe horizontal
Radon 29 20´´ = 720mm Abstand Lenker-Sitzstrebe horizontal
Somit stimmt die Aussage der Mountainbike nur wenn der gleiche Tester das 20er Radon mit dem Canyon M vergleicht, dann wären es nämlich 670 zu 720. Diese 5cm könnte man als zu gestreckt für den Tester bezeichnen, wenn dem Tester das Canyon M mit 670 passt. Vom Canyon L zum 20´´ sind es nur 2cm mehr beim Radon  (generell kann man den Vorbau wechseln ...)

Nebenbei zusammengefasst:
*
Gewicht*
Radon 29er 7.0 = *10.9kg* 		(Bild: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548253&page=5)
--> minus 1kg gegenüber Mountainbike - gewichtsmäßig ist Radon auch sehr gut!

*Preise und Ausstattung*
5.0   799,-  Reba SL/XT Schaltung/Ride Riser/AM505Bremse/SLX Naben
6.0   999,-  Reba SL/X9kpl./X7Trigger/SyntaceF149/EastonEA30/AM505 
7.0     1299,- SID RL/XT/SyntaceF109/Duraflite/KM7851Bremse/
9.0 SL 1999,- FOX 29RL/XTRkpl./DT M1800/r1 Bremse160/180 
-->


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2011)

Davon reden wir doch die ganze Zeit. Nur posten hier zwei teils für 29", dann aber gegen Radon`s 29" und beim 29"-Beitrag in diesem Forum beschimpfen sie wieder alle 29"er-Anhänger.

-->Es wurde gepostet, daß man es testen soll bevor man es kritisiert.
-->Es wurde gepostet, daß man den Vorbau wechseln kann. (und auch weniger bessere Vorschläge wurden gebracht)
-->Es wurden konstruktive Beiträge geschrieben, die genau das was hier oben wiederholt wurde schon bestätigen.
-->Und, es ist denke ich jeden normaldenkenden Menschen bewusst, daß die Tester von Zeitschriften nie 100% objektiv sein können. Außer wir reden hier nur von nakten Daten. Sobald sich einer auf ein Rad setzt, ist er subjektiv!!!

Nur gibt es halt immer wieder Leute die Ihre Meinung für höher halten als die der Anderen.  

Mfg
MAX


----------



## hmx3 (25. Oktober 2011)

@Max V

Könntest du mal was zur Sache beitragen. Dein Gewäsch und deine Befindlichkeiten interessieren hier wohl keinen.

@Tassadar

Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, der Test im MTB verwirrt, aber es wurde als Oberrohrlänge 603 mm genannt. Also muß es das M sein. Und beim Canyon ist in M die Oberrohrlänge 590 und da spricht "MTB" von guter Sitzposition. Der Vorbau ist beim Canyon 80, beim Radon 90. M.M. rechtfertigen die 2 cm Unterschied bei weitem nicht das Urteil gute (Canyon) und gestreckte (Radon)Sitzposition.

Des weiteren wurde in der "MTB" das Gewicht und die anderen Geometriedaten des Radons falsch beschrieben. M.M. ein Test zum Vergessen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (25. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> @Max V
> 
> Könntest du mal was zur Sache beitragen. Dein Gewäsch und deine Befindlichkeiten interessieren hier wohl keinen.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## stevie29 (25. Oktober 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Hmx3 und Stevie:
> Ich habe mir mal die letzten Beiträge hier angesehen. Besonders eure fallen mir ins Auge. Frage: was wollt ihr mit dem ganzen Angriffen hier erreichen.
> Da hat nix Hand und Fuss. Daten und Messwerte falsch gelesen, wichtig hier rumplagen was ihr alles kaufen wollt und was dann alles Mist ist. Wo Canyon Rose etc überall besser ist. Also nix für ungut, aber wieso wechselt ihr nicht das Forum?


 
@123Luomi u. Max V: Also wenn ich hier persönlich angesprochen werde, möchte ich auch darauf antworten (obwohl es wahrscheinlich sinnlos ist):
Ich habe hier weder jemanden angegriffen, noch Daten/Messwerte falsch gelesen (evtl. falsch interpretiert, mehr aber auch nicht!) oder rumgeplagt ... (was immer das sein soll) und Canyon oder Rose (die habe ich z. B. nicht mal ansatzweise erwähnt, weil ich von Rose nicht viel halte) als "besser" dargestellt. Und im 29" Bereich habe ich m. W. noch gar nichts gepostet, geschweige denn "die 29-er Anhänger beschimpft" (warum auch, ich halte den 29" Trend für sehr gut, hätte schon längst kommen sollen und ich "beschimpfe" keine Menschen, die mir nichts getan haben).
Ich habe hier v. a. nur Fragen gestellt (s. # 5, 7, 12 u. 14) und Bedenken angemeldet (die ich nicht einmal als "Kritik" bezeichnen würde).
Also, lieber 123Luomi/Max V, bitte erst richtig (d. h. ganz = vollständig) andere Beiträge lesen, dann nachdenken und erst dann posten - v. a. mich bzw. meine Beiträge bitte nicht mit Beiträgen von jemand anderen verwechseln (der hier auch "kritisch" gepostet hat).



Und jetzt zurück zum Thema (Geometriedaten ...) - ich versuche es noch mal:
Ich bin jeweils ein 26-er ZR Race und Team in 20" gefahren (18" war bei 1,83 m u. SL 88 zu klein) und war mit den Sitzpositionen insgesamt zufrieden: das Team war mir gefühlsmäßig etwas zu aufrecht (aber noch okay), das Race war gut. Ich hatte aber eben auch das Gefühl, daß das Race nicht noch gestreckter sein dürfte und deshalb Bedenken wegen des (längeren) Oberrohres des 29-er Race - bitte nicht wieder anfangen zu diskutieren, das 29-er Oberrohr ist wirklich 20 mm länger als das des 26-er Race aus 2011.
Meine Frage: Wer kann mir sagen, ob ich nun beim 29-er zum 18" Rahmen greifen (um eine ähnliche Oberrohrlänge zu erreichen) oder doch beim 20" Rahmen bleiben soll?
Hat schon jemand (außer der Mountainbike ...) Testfahrten machen können und kann berichten?



Danke


----------



## hmx3 (25. Oktober 2011)

Na entschuldige mal. Warum ergibt sich denn diese Diskussion? Zum selben Rad gibt es zwei unterschiedliche Aussagen über die Geometrie. Wenn man bei euch nachfragt und sei es nur die Überstandshöhe bekommt man auch keine Antwort.

Aus deinen Reaktionen kann man auch den Schluß ziehen, das Fragen unerwünscht sind. Na dann trage einmal deinen Beitrag dazu bei, daß du nicht oft voreilig im Forum oder auf facebook Angaben machst, die du dann später korrigieren mußt und somit für die bestehende Verunsicherung beiträgst.

Sei froh, daß man dich auf gewisse Dinge aufmerksam macht und jetzt kannst du mich ausschließen und Radfahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon-Bonn,

gibt es eigentlich demnächst auch Geometriedaten zum ZR Race in 26"?


----------



## danison (27. Oktober 2011)

Hätte da auch mal ein paar Fragen: 

- Gewicht der einzelnen Rahmen
- Tretlager sitzt relativ hoch, im Vergleich(weshalb)
- Ab wann wäre es mal eins probe zu fahren

was mir gut an dem Rahmen gefällt sind die filigranen Rohre, die dezente Farbgestaltung das kurze Steuerrohr und die 27er Sattelstütze.  
 Würde das Rad aber auch mit nem Breiteren Lenker ausliefern wie der hier im Forum schon genannte 600mm.  
 Bin ca. 185 groß Schrittlänge 89, wüsste jetzt auch nicht welche Rahmengröße ob
 18 oder 20 (für denn Renneinsatz).


----------



## c-st (30. Oktober 2011)

Eieiei, wenn mir ein anderes Rad besser gefällt, kaufe ich dieses. Wenn ich ein kürzeres Oberrohr will, kaufe ich die kleinere Rahmengröße und ziehe die Stütze weiter raus.
Wenn ich mir gaaaaanz unsicher bin fahre ich das Fahrrad mal testweise. Wo ist das Problem? Radon hat einen Shop und Teststationen, organisiert sogar ein Testfahren habe ich neulich gelesen. Und falls dir das alles zu weit weg ist schicken sie sogar das Rad zu dir nach hause. Du musst zwar vorher bezahlen, aber falls du innerhalb von zwei Wochen zu irgendeinem Schluss kommst und das Rad nicht willst kriegste die Kohle zurück.
Eine Runde biken klärt meist deutlich mehr als fünf Tage vorm Rechner. Dann weißt du auch, ob das Rad zu dir passt und nicht nur wie das Rad fünf anderen Leuten und Testern passt.

Zu Canyon/Radon: Was ist, wenn das Canyon L zB ein Radon 19" wäre?!


----------



## stevie29 (30. Oktober 2011)

c-st schrieb:


> Eieiei, wenn mir ein anderes Rad besser gefällt, kaufe ich dieses. Wenn ich ein kürzeres Oberrohr will, kaufe ich die kleinere Rahmengröße und ziehe die Stütze weiter raus.


 
Danke für den Tipp ... 
Dabei übersiehst du aber geflissentlich, daß dadurch natürlich eine größere Überhöhung gefahren werden muß - und das möchte/kann auch nicht jeder.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Senden wir dir gerne am Montag. Messe das aus.


 
Montag ist lange vorbei, wo sind die Daten? Dankeschön


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

Letzte Info war "Ende November" ... :-(


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Letzte Info war "Ende November" ... :-(



pech, hab bei canyon bestellt. inovativ sowieso das bessere bike.
ein SR ohne tapered ist ein Witz im Jahr 2012.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Letzte Info war "Ende November" ... :-(



Wofür brauchst du noch Daten?


----------



## Radon-Bonn (2. November 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> pech, hab bei canyon bestellt. inovativ sowieso das bessere bike.
> ein SR ohne tapered ist ein Witz im Jahr 2012.



Ja, warum dann die ganze Aufregung?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Ja, warum dann die ganze Aufregung?



eben, vorallem das bessere Bike   (tapered SR, steckachse (hinten/vorne) , BB Pressfit, 2- fach Kurbel,  austauschbare Inlays , vernünftige Geo (keine streckbank) + vernünftige Lenkerbreite - Fox mit Terralogic ,  VCLS Hinterbau....maximus seattube...XO (Shimano war gestern) ....ähm reicht das?   achja...freundliche MA die gerne und verlässlich Anfragen beantworten - da zahlt man doch gerne 199,- Euro mehr.

Radon erstmal die Hausaufgaben machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (2. November 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> eben, vorallem das bessere Bike   (tapered SR, steckachse (hinten/vorne) , BB Pressfit, 2- fach Kurbel,  austauschbare Inlays , vernünftige Geo (keine streckbank) + vernünftige Lenkerbreite - Fox mit Terralogic ,  VCLS Hinterbau....maximus seattube...XO (Shimano war gestern) ....ähm reicht das?   achja...freundliche MA die gerne und verlässlich Anfragen beantworten - da zahlt man doch gerne 199,- Euro mehr.
> 
> Radon erstmal die Hausaufgaben machen



Machen wir


----------



## varioguide (2. November 2011)

Prima, ich werde auch wechseln aber nicht nur Forum.
Lernt mal wie man mit Kunden umgeht!


----------



## Radon-Bonn (2. November 2011)

varioguide schrieb:


> Prima, ich werde auch wechseln aber nicht nur Forum.
> Lernt mal wie man mit Kunden umgeht!



Nach allen deinen Beiträgen hier in diesem Forum, werden viele aufatmen.


----------



## varioguide (2. November 2011)

Tja wenn du meinst....


----------



## Anja-kempten (2. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Nach allen deinen Beiträgen hier in diesem Forum, werden viele aufatmen.



Bitte beim Thema bleiben!
Solche Antworten haben hier nichts zu suchen!


----------



## c-st (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp ...
> Dabei übersiehst du aber geflissentlich, daß dadurch natürlich eine größere Überhöhung gefahren werden muß - und das möchte/kann auch nicht jeder.



Yeah, das ZR Trekking 29 ... Nu komm, für 10 mm tuts auch ein Spacer, zumal die 29er vorne eh höher bauen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. November 2011)

c-st schrieb:


> Yeah, das ZR Trekking 29 ... Nu komm, für 10 mm tuts auch ein Spacer, zumal die 29er vorne eh höher bauen.



vielleicht lernt Radon ja, dass man Stack/Reach angeben sollte, so kann man sich sehr schnell ausrechnen wieviel höher man beim 29'er kommt bzw. wieviel länger man sitzt  Außerdem kann man das ggf. mit negativ montiertem Vorbau lösen.

Die Überstandshöhe bei z.b. Canyon ist beim 26'er M zu 29'er M gleich.

Aber Canyon schraubt an eine 26'er Geometrie nicht einfach 29'er Räder


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Nach allen deinen Beiträgen hier in diesem Forum, werden viele aufatmen.


 
Viele sicherlich nicht, höchstens "Radon-Bonn", denn der kann nicht mit fundierter Kritik umgehen und spielt - so sagt man bei uns - die "beleidigte Leberwurst".

Mich würde ja wirklich einmal interessieren, wer hinter "Radon-Bonn" steckt - es gibt meiner Meinung nach vier Möglichkeiten:

- Man hat seitens Radon den jüngsten/unerfahrensten Mitarbeiter oder den Praktikanten auserkoren (19 Jahre alt?), hier dieses Forum zu betreuen

- Man hat einen Mitarbeiter auserkoren, der bald entlassen werden soll und der total frustriert ist

- Der hier postende Mitarbeiter hat seinen Schreibtisch und PC in der Lackiererei stehen

- Hinter "Radon-Bonn" steckt in Wirklichkeit ein Mitbewerber, der die Firma Radon bewusst schädigen möchte und deren Kunden vergrault


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> eben, vorallem das bessere Bike  (tapered SR, steckachse (hinten/vorne) , BB Pressfit, 2- fach Kurbel, austauschbare Inlays , vernünftige Geo (keine streckbank) + vernünftige Lenkerbreite - Fox mit Terralogic , VCLS Hinterbau....maximus seattube...XO (Shimano war gestern) ....ähm reicht das?  achja...freundliche MA die gerne und verlässlich Anfragen beantworten - da zahlt man doch gerne 199,- Euro mehr.


 
Ja, bei einigen Dingen hinkt Radon wohl wirklich hinterher, billig ist eben nicht alles ...

Von wegen: Das kann keiner - das kann nur einer - und das sind wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hmx3 (2. November 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Nach allen deinen Beiträgen hier in diesem Forum, werden viele aufatmen.


 

Mann, merkst du nicht, daß du mit deinen Reaktionen total daneben liegst. 

Jeder der Interesse hat, ein Versenderbike wie Radon zu kaufen kommt via Google auf dieses Forum.

Und was sieht er? Radon Bonn, der mit der Brechstange und mit naiv-stereotypen Antworten potentielle Kunden beleidigt.

Kauf dir einmal ein Buch von der Perlenreihe "Kommunikationsstrategie für Anfänger".

Du hast dieses Forum umgebracht. Statt Informationen kommst du mit Emotionen und verprellst Kunden auf ewig . Eigentlich sollte man ja deinen Chef verständigen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Von wegen: Das kann keiner - das kann nur einer - und das sind wir!



Wann sind die 2012 Bikes eigentlich online? Das kann wirklich keiner sonst, Anfang Nov. und immer noch nix online....


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ja, bei einigen Dingen hinkt Radon wohl wirklich hinterher, billig ist eben nicht alles ...



Das Canyon Top 29'er kostet zwar 199,- mehr - wenn ich mir anschaue, was es technisch bietet ist das durchaus gerechtfertigt und immer noch ein Schnäppchen. Der Rahmen bei Radon ist nunmal zurück in die Vergangenheit


----------



## hmx3 (2. November 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Das Canyon Top 29'er kostet zwar 199,- mehr - wenn ich mir anschaue, was es technisch bietet ist das durchaus gerechtfertigt und immer noch ein Schnäppchen. Der Rahmen bei Radon ist nunmal zurück in die Vergangenheit


 

Obwohl ich deine Einschätzung teile, würde ich mir in dieser Preisklasse auch kein Canyon kaufen. 

Um dieses Geld bekomme ich schon ein Cannondale Flash 29er und das ist halt eine andere Liga.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Um dieses Geld bekomme ich schon ein Cannondale Flash 29er und das ist halt eine andere Liga.



jeps bei deutlich schlechterer Ausstattung (X.7/ X.9 vs. X.0 / Elixir 7 vs. X.0 / Billig Kurbel vs. Carbon / keine X12)

Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wenn man bedenkt das man bei den 2199,- für das Alu 1'er mind. 20% für den Schriftzug CDAL zahlt isses OK 

und meine subjektive meinung bzgl. Optik. Ich finde Canyon hat 2012 das schönste 29'er auf die Beine gestellt.


----------



## stevie29 (2. November 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Das Canyon Top 29'er kostet zwar 199,- mehr - wenn ich mir anschaue, was es technisch bietet ist das durchaus gerechtfertigt und immer noch ein Schnäppchen. Der Rahmen bei Radon ist nunmal zurück in die Vergangenheit


 
Schnäppchen vielleicht nicht gerade, aber doch deutlich besser bzw. moderner und sein Geld wert. 
Ich bin ja auch fast entschieden, schwanke nur noch zwischen Größe M und L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (3. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Mann, merkst du nicht, daß du mit deinen Reaktionen total daneben liegst.
> 
> Jeder der Interesse hat, ein Versenderbike wie Radon zu kaufen kommt via Google auf dieses Forum.
> 
> ...



Wie soll Radon denn mit solchen kommentaren wie von dir denn sonst umgehen? DU bist nur am motzen, ohen Kritikfähig zu sein. Ich finde die Antworten von Radon beweisen Humor, den die Leute dort auch wirklich haben.
Tja, die Leute kommen hier aufs Forum, sehen 3 oder 4 Leute die nur motzen und nen Haufen andere die über ihre Räder schwärmen. Kleine Fehler gibts ja bei jedem Hersteller. Zumal Radon ja inzwischen recht Zeitnah Fragen beantwortet, wenn man sie denn vernünftig stellt.

Ach und noch ein Tipp für dich, les doch mal was Radon hier so alles Postet, Informationen über informationen, die es auf der Website noch lange nicht oder nie gibt.

Wenn du den Arsch abgeleckt bekommen willst kauf halt kein Bike bei einem der Günstigsten Anbieter Deutschlands. Jeder mit Verstand weiß sofort, dass die irgendwo spaaren müssen und erwartet nicht den gleichen Service wie beim Edelmarkenhändler in der nächsten Großstadt.

Eigentlich hätte ich mir das mal wieder alles spaaren können, du ließt ja eh nicht, sondern bist nur hier um rumzutrollen. Verleg doch deine Trollwiese mal in ein anderes Unterforum, die freuen sich da bestimmt über dich.


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde die Antworten von Radon beweisen Humor, den die Leute dort auch wirklich haben.
> ...


 
Mag ja sein, daß andere (jüngere?) das als "Humor" sehen, wenn er aber ausartet und persönlich beleidigend/unsachlich wird, hat das m. E. sehr wenig mit Humor zu tun.
Radon-Bonn hat sich nicht nur einmal im Ton vergriffen und hier in den letzten Tagen potentielle Kunden im zweistelligen Bereich vergrault (würde ich einfach mal so schätzen).


----------



## donprogrammo (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> ...andere (jüngere?) das als "Humor" sehen ...


Dann müssen sie so um die 60 sein, gnädiger Herr? Dann sollten sie eventuell über die von ihnen gewählte ausdrucksweise nachdenken. ... ;-)


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie so um die 60 sein, gnädiger Herr? Dann sollten sie eventuell über die von ihnen gewählte ausdrucksweise nachdenken. ... ;-)


 
Ha ha ha, DAS nenne ich "Humor".

Nein, mal ernsthaft, ich denke, den "Humor" von "Radon-Bonn" finden wohl eher kleine Jungs witzig - aber die kaufen i. d. R. eben keine Fahrräder ...


----------



## othom (3. November 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Wie soll Radon denn mit solchen kommentaren wie von dir denn sonst umgehen? DU bist nur am motzen, ohen Kritikfähig zu sein. Ich finde die Antworten von Radon beweisen Humor, den die Leute dort auch wirklich haben.
> Tja, die Leute kommen hier aufs Forum, sehen 3 oder 4 Leute die nur motzen und nen Haufen andere die über ihre Räder schwärmen. Kleine Fehler gibts ja bei jedem Hersteller. Zumal Radon ja inzwischen recht Zeitnah Fragen beantwortet, wenn man sie denn vernünftig stellt.
> 
> Ach und noch ein Tipp für dich, les doch mal was Radon hier so alles Postet, Informationen über informationen, die es auf der Website noch lange nicht oder nie gibt.
> ...



gefällt mir


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Viele sicherlich nicht, höchstens "Radon-Bonn", denn der kann nicht mit fundierter Kritik umgehen und spielt - so sagt man bei uns - die "beleidigte Leberwurst".
> 
> Mich würde ja wirklich einmal interessieren, wer hinter "Radon-Bonn" steckt - es gibt meiner Meinung nach vier Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


 




In dem ganzen Wust von Finns, suziqs und ähnlichen, auf einmal auftauchenden weissen rittern, habe ich diesen herrlichen, real entlarvenden beitrag noch garnicht gelesen!

Der ist ja top!

genauso sieht das aus, es fällt immer noch auf, dass ums verrecken der sonst so schnelle radon-bonn nicht mehr antwortet, und von radon selber macht sich auch keiner gerade, mal korrekt zu antworten!

Statt dessen kommt die Flut von "Suziqs/Finns, usw"!


Daher wollte ich diesen, deinen post nochmal hocholen, zumal hier auf einmal auffällig viel Traffic ist, in IRGENDWELCHEN anderen Freds, die dann auf einmal obenstehen....


Also, Stevie99, ich wünsche dir eine angemessene, öffentliche entschuldigung von Radon, aber ich fürchte, der wildgewordenen Praktikant ist wirklich ein Vertreter von radon!


Dann sind die aber katastrophal drauf: unproffessionell, beleidigend, unpassend, Kunden-vergraulend und feige.....
Man wird sehen.


----------



## spider12 (3. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ha ha ha, DAS nenne ich "Humor".
> 
> Nein, mal ernsthaft, ich denke, den "Humor" von "Radon-Bonn" finden wohl eher kleine Jungs witzig - aber die kaufen i. d. R. eben keine Fahrräder ...



Die kleinen Jungs wohl nicht, aber dafür deren Väter


----------



## hmx3 (4. November 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> jeps bei deutlich schlechterer Ausstattung (X.7/ X.9 vs. X.0 / Elixir 7 vs. X.0 / Billig Kurbel vs. Carbon / keine X12)
> 
> Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wenn man bedenkt das man bei den 2199,- für das Alu 1'er mind. 20% für den Schriftzug CDAL zahlt isses OK
> 
> und meine subjektive meinung bzgl. Optik. Ich finde Canyon hat 2012 das schönste 29'er auf die Beine gestellt.


 
Hast du´s in Natura gesehen und bist du damit gefahren? M.M schaut das Canyon aus wie ein aufgemotzter Opel-Manta.

Und zum Cannondale. Die Lefty ist das non plus ultra für 29er. Cannondale, Trek, Spezi, Scott und viele andere haben jahrelange Erfahrung im Bau von 29er und schustern nicht einen 29er Rahmen zum erstenmal. Dafür können die auch ganz andere Garantieleistungen geben, als die Versender und der Händler paßt das bike auf deine individuellen Bedürfnisse an.

Also, wenn dir die Kurbel wichtiger ist, als die Rahmen- und Fahr-Qualität dann greif zu bei Canyon oder Radon.


----------



## dj_holgie (4. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Die Lefty ist das non plus ultra für 29er.



Warum sollte sie das sein? Das einzige NON-Plus Ultra daran ist das Gewicht. Ich find ne Lefty federt OK. Aber im Vergleich zu der Fox Perfomance hat sie keine Chance. Zudem hat sie kein Terralogic.


----------



## hmx3 (4. November 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie das sein? Das einzige NON-Plus Ultra daran ist das Gewicht. Ich find ne Lefty federt OK. Aber im Vergleich zu der Fox Perfomance hat sie keine Chance. Zudem hat sie kein Terralogic.


 

Mit dieser Meinung stehst du aber ziemlich alleine dar. Such mal in Forum Berichte über die Lefty, besser probier eine und du wirst schnell anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (4. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Hast du´s in Natura gesehen und bist du damit  gefahren? M.M schaut das Canyon aus wie ein aufgemotzter Opel-Manta.
> 
> Und zum Cannondale. Die Lefty ist das non plus ultra für 29er.  Cannondale, Trek, Spezi, Scott und viele andere haben jahrelange  Erfahrung im Bau von 29er und schustern nicht einen 29er Rahmen zum  erstenmal. Dafür können die auch ganz andere Garantieleistungen geben,  als die Versender und der Händler paßt das bike auf deine individuellen  Bedürfnisse an.
> 
> Also, wenn dir die Kurbel wichtiger ist, als die Rahmen- und Fahr-Qualität dann greif zu bei Canyon oder Radon.





dj_holgie schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie das sein? Das einzige NON-Plus  Ultra daran ist das Gewicht. Ich find ne Lefty federt OK. Aber im  Vergleich zu der Fox Perfomance hat sie keine Chance. Zudem hat sie kein  Terralogic.





hmx3 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Meinung stehst du aber ziemlich alleine  dar. Such mal in Forum Berichte über die Lefty, besser probier eine und  du wirst schnell anderer Meinung sein.




Haben eine, in unserer Bikekollegengruppe und es ist auch nur eine Federgabel. Sie federt mal besser mal weniger besser, wie die Fox (die auch einer in unserer Gruppe hat) die ist auch nicht das Non-plus-ultra. Es sind Vorlieben des einzelnen die entscheiden. Sicher ist die Lefty eine beeindruckende Gabel extrem leicht und innovativ, aber du als Fahrer mußt ihr VERTRAUEN sonst ist die Lefty sowieso nix.
Alles in allem Geschmacksache.
Und für viele (mich eingeschlossen) ist die Ausstattung sehr wichtig. 
Im übrigen sind, laut unserer Erfahrung in der Gruppe, Anbauteile mehr dem Verschleiß ausgesetzt und eine Kurbel soll nicht wie X9 schnell verschleißen sondern halten wie eine XT usw.
Deshalb greifen zu Versender, da wir mehr Austattung bekommen! Rahmen und Fahrqualität ist gut, hab nirgends gehört, daß es hier extrem viel mehr Brüche gibt wie bei anderen Herstellern.

Und nun hätte ich noch eine Frage zum fast-Thema: 29" Fully kommt nächstes Jahr(2013)?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (4. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Hast du´s in Natura gesehen und bist du damit gefahren? M.M schaut das Canyon aus wie ein aufgemotzter Opel-Manta.
> 
> Und zum Cannondale. Die Lefty ist das non plus ultra für 29er. Cannondale, Trek, Spezi, Scott und viele andere haben jahrelange Erfahrung im Bau von 29er und schustern nicht einen 29er Rahmen zum erstenmal. Dafür können die auch ganz andere Garantieleistungen geben, als die Versender und der Händler paßt das bike auf deine individuellen Bedürfnisse an.
> 
> .


 

Ja ich bin ein 29'er CDAL schon übers WE gefahren. Und? Fox Performance gefällt mir trotzdem besser.

Man kann es auch so sehen: Canyon hat zugeschaut wie die anderen 29'er bauen und hat aus den Dingen die suboptimal gelöst wurden - gelernt - und ein 29'er gebaut was wiederrum jeden 29'er Test abräumen wird  

Aber über Geschmack kann man nicht diskutieren


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. November 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> 18" und 20"


 
hab das mal aufgezeichnet anhand den bekannten Geo-Daten und beim 18" dürfte die Überstandshöhe ziemlich genau ~810 sein beim 20" ~840. Völlig im Rahmen also, bei meinem 26'er ist diese 806mm.

Das einizige was man machen muss, den Vorbau (90mm) gegen einen 80mm tauschen und den Lenker gegen mind. 680mm tauschen. Bingo! 

Der Reach dürfte (18") übrigens nur ~5mm länger sein als beim Canyon M, da der Sitzwinkel beim Radon 0.5° flacher. Also beruht sich der 1cm Oberrohrlängenunterschied (600 vs. 590) genau auf effektive 5mm Unterschied. Mit einem 80mm Vorbau wie gesagt, völlig zu vernachlässigen, merkt man in der Praxis eh nicht. 

Was ich eher seltsam finde, dass das Radon im Komfort Test (trotz 27,2mm Stütze) sehr schlecht abgeschnitten haben muss vs. zum Canyon (30,9mm Stütze)


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr beim aktuellen (2011) ZR Race 26-er beträgt bei 20" 600 mm, beim angekündigten ZR Race 29-er jedoch 620 mm - da frage ich mich schon, warum das so ist?!


 
Naja es heißt ja RACE, das 2012 bekommt in 20" ein Oberrohr von 612 (26'er) und wird nun wirklich auch RACE sein . 

Wem das zu gestreckt kann ja zum 26'er TEAM greifen bzw. muss halt den Vorbau 1-2cm kürzer wählen beim 29'er.


----------



## Burnie1976 (7. November 2011)

Ist es denn möglich bei der Bestellung einen kürzerer Vorbau anzugeben?


----------



## Max_V (7. November 2011)

Normal nicht. Ausser du hasst eine Geo bei dem sie Custombike anbieten... das ist beim ZR glaube ich nicht der Fall.


----------



## nonanonymous (7. November 2011)

Da ein direkter Vergleich der Radon- vs. Canyon-Geometrien nicht möglich ist, habe ich mir ein "virtuelles" Canyon berechnet: die Referenzgröße ist die top-to-top Sitzrohrlänge des Radons in 20'' (besser wäre wohl die Tretlager-OberkanteOberrohr-Länge, welche aber bei Canyon und beim Flash nicht angegeben ist). Entsprechend ihrer jeweiligen prozentualen Veränderung zwischen dem L- und dem XL-Rahmen wurden die Canyon-Maße soweit erhöht, bis die gleiche Sitzrohrlänge wie beim Radon (505mm) erreicht war. Das gleiche Spiel habe ich auch noch für das Flash 29er wiederholt (wenn man schon mal dabei ist). Das Ergebnis seht ihr hier:


  Radon    Canyon   virtuell   Flash virtuell       Rahmenhöhe    20''   20''   20''       Sitzrohrlänge (top-to-top)   505   505   505       Oberrohrlänge    620   617   633       Steuerrohr    105   121   134       Kettenstreben    442   438   444       Radstand    1116   1124   1115       Tretlager-Offset    -55   -60   -62   
Fazit: von Streckbank kann beim Radon keine Rede sein...

Disclaimer: Da die Herbstferien jetzt rum sind muss ich wohl eigentlich nicht extra darauf hinweisen, dass ich in keiner wie auch immer gearteten geschäftlichen Verbindung zu Radon stehe.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. November 2011)

nonanonymous schrieb:


> Da ein direkter Vergleich der Radon- vs. Canyon-Geometrien nicht möglich ist, habe ich mir ein "virtuelles" Canyon berechnet:



die sitzrohrlänge ist zwar völlig uninteressant, aber OK 

Man brauch sich nur den Sitzwinkel anschauen 73.5° Radon vs. 74° Canyon und daraus kann man ableiten, dass das Radon ein effektiv 5mm längeres Oberrohr hat durch die Größen hinweg (18" 20" 22" oder M L XL) bei gleichem Sattelnachsitz. 

Oder anders das Radon hat einen *REACH *der 5mm länger im Vergleich zur Canyon Geometrie.

D.h. an das Radon jeweils einen 1cm kürzeren Vorbau (vom Standard verbauten) und alles wird gut.


----------



## Matze. (8. November 2011)

> ass das Radon ein effektiv 5mm längeres Oberrohr hat





> D.h. an das Radon jeweils einen 1cm kürzeren Vorbau (vom Standard verbauten) und alles wird gut.




Wenn man die Canyon-Brille auf hat wird man das wohl so sehen, alle anderen werden wohl erstmal testen und vielleicht mit dem 5mm längeren "Reach" gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (8. November 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wenn man die Canyon-Brille auf hat wird man das wohl so sehen, alle anderen werden wohl erstmal testen und vielleicht mit dem 5mm längeren "Reach" gut zurechtkommen.



ähm, darum ging es gar nicht, es ging darum, das einige hier behaupten, dass Radon eine Streckband sei. Und das ist eben nicht so 

Ferner ist Oberrohrlänge sowie subjektives Empfinden -nur komisch das alle 5 Tester in der mountainbike der Meinung waren, dass das Radon zu lang sein  und das Canyon eine perfekt ausgewogene Geo habe


----------



## Matze. (8. November 2011)

> nur komisch das alle 5 Tester in der mountainbike der Meinung waren, dass das Radon zu lang sein und das Canyon eine perfekt ausgewogene Geo habe




Na die merken eben die 5mm eben ganz deutlich 

oder sie haben die Canyon-Taktik angewandt und das entworfen was sich die Redakteure vorstellen/wünschen Du hast es ja selbst angemerkt



> Canyon hat zugeschaut wie die anderen 29'er bauen und hat aus den Dingen die suboptimal gelöst wurden - gelernt - und ein 29'er gebaut was wiederrum jeden 29'er Test abräumen wird


----------

